# 8 month health visitor check up- hips



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi there,

I don't know if anyone can help me but I would appreciate some advice.

One of my daughters has been diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 20 months. Its very late for that diagnosis. Both twins had checks at birth and also ultrasound a few weeks later when they were cleared as being ok. When I went to see the paediatrician a few weeks ago ( referred by a HV due to their not walking at 18 months) he said that at the 8 month check the nursery nurse who did it advised that she had not checked their hips- she ticked no in the box. When I challenged the HV she said it was no longer policy and that the paediatrician was out of date.  

The problem is that I have come across many other people who have had the hip check recently at 8 months so it seems that its policy in some parts of the country!

I would be grateful to know therefore who determines such policy and what HVs do at these checks and the extent of regional decision on this as it does seem that there is some.

many thanks for any guidance you can give,

roze xxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Roze,  I would think that the policies would be from the department of health and they would follow the nice guidelines, if you want to question this further, the people who would be able to give you more answers would be the local pct, if you wanted to know local policies you could write to the pct asking for their policy on this hope this helps

Nic


----------

